# Is it true ?.We have new group of Americans breeding in are UK country side ?.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm refering to *skunks*:lol2:.Beleave to be due to the fact you can no longer decent them.Some have be dump but it looks as if they are breeding ?.

Any one hear seen any them self.In there gardens ?.Seen crossing the road ?.Road kill ?'etc'etc.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

try a search was a thread one captured one roadkill within a week 2 miles from me.


----------



## Wolfsong (Apr 15, 2009)

True, sadly. They have been free in the UK for a long time now - some have been caught but probably many are living and breeding in various locations.


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

yes ive heard this too. So are wallabies.


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

Tao said:


> yes ive heard this too. So are wallabies.


yup there are wild wallabies as far north as scotland - near loch lomond i believe....:whistling2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yup alot of feral skunks have been found around the forest of dean.
stu


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

leggy said:


> try a search was a thread one captured one roadkill within a week 2 miles from me.





stubeanz said:


> yup alot of feral skunks have been found around the forest of dean.
> stu


:gasp: Well I never :gasp:

Jo


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw a Kangaroo on the loose in Surrey the other day.

Buggers are everywhere.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it's the perfect environment for them, so it was only a matter of time.


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Tao said:


> yes ive heard this too. So are wallabies.


 
There was a wallaby spotted in Pluckley at the weekend! :lol2:
Obviously he was out ghost hunting!


Edit: for some reason the link doesnt work!!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah you guys have all the luck, the most we see is the occasional black panther, or puma :lol2:


----------

